# Newbie Heaven



## Cookie

A few training routine samples for all the newbies to get their teeth into and experiment and learn about what suits them best.

Enjoy

3 sets 8 reps(beginners)

5 reps 5 rest(reg park favourite)

6 sets 6 reps

10 sets 10 reps,(german volume)1 exercise per bodypart 10 sets per

bodypart 10 reps a set,40 secs rest between sets.

10 sets 10 reps 10 exercises,whole body workout same system as above

done 3x a week very brutal.

Compound sets(alternating between 2 exercises dealing with 2 aspect of

ther same muscle group.

Supersets(alternating between 2 exercises for apposing muscle groups.

Push day pull day.

Up and down the rack

3 days on 3 days off(including supplements)

21 days on 7 off

1 1/2 reps

1 set every hour(allday training weak bodypart)

1 bodypart aday(overload priniple)

tri sets(alternating between 3 exercises.

double compounds(alternating back and forth between aspects of the

same muscle)

Every otherday routine

Monday wednesday friday routine

4day split

beat the clock routine(pick an exercise and for the next 10 mins do as

many sets as possible then next time in try to beat it,serge nubret favourite.

100 reps per bodypart


----------



## kyrocera

Good Post

Helped me understand a few phrases which i didnt know.


----------



## Killerkeane

german volume, man thats a killer. After about set 5 you are burning so bad. Especially if you cut rest time down to like 20 seconds.


----------



## Jimmy1

oh yes cookie....up to your old tricks again eh?

Lull the newbie boys and girls into a false sense of security by helping them train....

.....then offer to help with stretching and tan lines!!!

pervert! LOL


----------



## DB

lol jimmy 

good post cookie


----------



## winger

You left out 5 sets of jaws supersetted with 5 sets of mirrors and 5 minutes later 5 pints. Real good bulker. 

Nice post OSC.


----------



## hackskii

Never heard of this one before "*1 set every hour(allday training weak bodypart)*"

Thanks Cookie.


----------



## winger

hackskii said:


> Never heard of this one before "*1 set every hour(allday training weak bodypart)*"
> 
> Thanks Cookie.


What if all my body parts are weak?


----------



## aqs

10 sets 10 reps,(german volume)1 exercise per bodypart 10 sets per

bodypart 10 reps a set,40 secs rest between sets.

will this not lead to overtraining?


----------



## Cookie

aqs said:


> 10 sets 10 reps,(german volume)1 exercise per bodypart 10 sets per
> 
> bodypart 10 reps a set,40 secs rest between sets.
> 
> will this not lead to overtraining?


Not if everything else is in place like good quality food and rest,plus this is mostly done to shock a lagging bodypart back into action so the rest of the muscle groups either get trained as per normal or they get trained with a few less sets and intensity.



> Never heard of this one before "*1 set every hour(allday training weak bodypart)*"
> 
> Thanks Cookie.


No probs hackski,got an even better one than that for pronto muscle growth

Jimmy mate you crack me up do you want me to send em over to you when Ive loosened em up and finished with em


----------



## Guest

Im a scammer and need money!


----------



## big

Scammer


----------



## winger

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> A few training routine samples for all the newbies to get their teeth into and experiment and learn about what suits them best.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> 3 sets 8 reps(beginners)
> 
> 5 reps 5 rest(reg park favourite)
> 
> 6 sets 6 reps
> 
> 10 sets 10 reps,(german volume)1 exercise per bodypart 10 sets per
> 
> bodypart 10 reps a set,40 secs rest between sets.
> 
> 10 sets 10 reps 10 exercises,whole body workout same system as above
> 
> done 3x a week very brutal.
> 
> Compound sets(alternating between 2 exercises dealing with 2 aspect of
> 
> ther same muscle group.
> 
> Supersets(alternating between 2 exercises for apposing muscle groups.
> 
> Push day pull day.
> 
> Up and down the rack
> 
> 3 days on 3 days off(including supplements)
> 
> 21 days on 7 off
> 
> 1 1/2 reps
> 
> 1 set every hour(allday training weak bodypart)
> 
> 1 bodypart aday(overload priniple)
> 
> tri sets(alternating between 3 exercises.
> 
> double compounds(alternating back and forth between aspects of the
> 
> same muscle)
> 
> Every otherday routine
> 
> Monday wednesday friday routine
> 
> 4day split
> 
> beat the clock routine(pick an exercise and for the next 10 mins do as
> 
> many sets as possible then next time in try to beat it,serge nubret favourite.
> 
> 100 reps per bodypart


I do all these, but by saturday I am beat.


----------



## arkle

whats the definition of sets and reps (i know its probably a stupid question but im a newbie)


----------



## winger

Welcome to the board Arkle.

Lets say I walk over to the bench press. I put some weight on the bar. I lie down and push the bar up 8 times. That is one set of 8 repatition (sp).

Lets say you did a second set of 8 reps. That would be 2 sets of 8 reps or 8 repatition.


----------



## Peg

This is a great post for variation of the training.

Now, If I'm a newbie, what exercises do I use for those different sets and reps?

I mean so totally new that I don't know a dead lift from a squat nor which muscles or opposing muscles to work or how to work them.

What would be the best exercises to use for a newbie to cover all muscle groups?

Can you recommend two exercises for each muscle group and their opposing muscle group for doing compound and superset exercises?

This would also be a good thing to have in newbie heaven.



If it is already on the board somewhere then it would be good to have a link to it in newbie heaven.



My biggest problem as a novice is feeling like I'm not covering all the muscle groups adequately.


----------



## mrmasive

bump for later


----------



## winger

Peg said:


> This is a great post for variation of the training.
> 
> Now, If I'm a newbie, what exercises do I use for those different sets and reps?
> 
> I mean so totally new that I don't know a dead lift from a squat nor which muscles or opposing muscles to work or how to work them.
> 
> What would be the best exercises to use for a newbie to cover all muscle groups?
> 
> Can you recommend two exercises for each muscle group and their opposing muscle group for doing compound and superset exercises?
> 
> This would also be a good thing to have in newbie heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> If it is already on the board somewhere then it would be good to have a link to it in newbie heaven.
> 
> 
> 
> My biggest problem as a novice is feeling like I'm not covering all the muscle groups adequately.


Chest

Bench and incline.

Back

Pullups and deadlifts.

Legs

Squats and squats.......lol.

Shoulders

Military press and side laterals.

Arms

Standing hammer curls and tricep pushdowns.


----------



## Peg

Thanks Winger!!! You're a sweetheart!

Where are the deadlifts??? I read so much about deadlifts???

Squats rule it seems.. They are everywhere, too.

What order do you suggest these exercises be done?

How are each of these exercises done?

So as a newbie which of the routines mentioned by One Smart Cookie should I try first?

How long should I use it?

How do I know when to increase weights?

I think half the battle is sorting out the massive amounts of information and trying to come to grips with how to incorporate it into the training.

Weightlifting is fun! Sometimes, however, it can seem too complicated and so many may quit before they even start because of having too much information too fast that becomes too confusing and therefore seemingly out of reach.


----------



## winger

I actually have a journal that would make it easier for me.....click here. Only training and thats it.

Bench Press.

Incline Press.

Pull ups.

Dead lifts.

Military Press.

Squats.


----------



## winger

Muscle Body Map





Female


Male 

Exercise Body Map





Female


Male 

Point the mouse to any body part. Now that is cool. :smoke:


----------



## Peg

That is cool. That should be a sticky!!!

There are quite a few exercises to choose from in that exercise map.

The recommendation then would be to start off with the 2 exercises you've posted for each muscle group using a routine of reps and set that are established in your routine or One Smart Cookie's routines.

No cut and paste, eh??? I will have to join the forum to see your routine.

Big's duel factor training is very good too for basic beginnings. Is it a sticky or just his signature?

Thanks for your time and effort in this.

It is much appreciated.


----------



## Cookie

> So as a newbie which of the routines mentioned by One Smart Cookie should I try first?
> 
> *3 SETS 8 REPS*
> 
> How long should I use it?
> 
> *4-6 weeks and then check back and see what your progress has been like*
> 
> How do I know when to increase weights?
> 
> *When you can all 3 sets for 8 reps with the same weight*





> The recommendation then would be to start off with the 2 exercises you've posted for each muscle group using a routine of reps and set that are established in your routine or One Smart Cookie's routines.
> 
> *I would do 1 exercise per bodypart for the above mentioned reps/set scheme*


----------



## Peg

That empowers a newbie to have confidence and begin.

Great information!!! Thanks!


----------



## kurgan

Totaly brilliant muscle map!! and spot on info in these threads and all of newbie heaven/ getting started, well done & thanks to all!!

Am gonna search to clear up in my head compound & isolation excersises when to use and why??

thanks!!


----------



## winger

Cookie, I dont think one excercise per body part is going to be enough.

Not counting a warm-up, I would do one set to failure and move on to the next excercise.

A newbie cant focus enough to take the body to failure, so one set is not enough.

Cookie, how many times a week do you sugest they train lets say chest?

Do they train the whole body in one workout? If so how many times a week per body part for the newbie?

Work it Cookie............lol.


----------



## Cookie

kurgan said:


> Totaly brilliant muscle map!! and spot on info in these threads and all of newbie heaven/ getting started, well done & thanks to all!!
> 
> Am gonna search to clear up in my head compound & isolation excersises when to use and why??
> 
> thanks!!


No problem....There just the barebones basics, as you progress and decide what exactly your looking for physique or sports wise then things become a lot more sports specific and thats a whole new ballpark


----------



## Cookie

winger said:


> Cookie, I dont think one excercise per body part is going to be enough.
> 
> *I would say it was*
> 
> Not counting a warm-up, I would do one set to failure and move on to the next excercise.
> 
> A newbie cant focus enough to take the body to failure, so one set is not enough.
> 
> *The thing is its just not the ability to focus but also curbing their enthusiasm, given free reign most if not all newbies would be in the gym for a couple of hours so better to lay down an EXACT scheme and then they are more likely to follow it then ask for upgrades later on..*
> 
> Cookie, how many times a week do you sugest they train lets say chest?
> 
> *I would suggest 2-3 times*
> 
> Do they train the whole body in one workout? If so how many times a week per body part for the newbie?
> 
> *This ties in with the above reply....wholebody workouts 2-3 times per week are ample for most people for the first couple years training, some even prefer them period.*
> 
> Work it Cookie............lol.
> 
> *Don`t I always*


----------



## winger

Good job OSC as usual.


----------



## mistryn

hello this is my first post as a newbie, came across this forum by a mate and looks like im gonna be spending good few days reading as its full off good advice and this thread has explained a few things to me


----------



## Cookie

mistryn said:


> hello this is my first post as a newbie, came across this forum by a mate and looks like im gonna be spending good few days reading as its full off good advice and this thread has explained a few things to me


Welcome & glad you liked the thread..


----------



## Tasty

Firstly hello, I'm loving the site so far

secondly, I have to make do with being a bedroom lifter as I live in central london and don't have £85 a month or more laying around for the gym quite yet. I have dumbells and a barbell and more than enough plates.. I was just wondering what I could do to compensate for the bench presses and incline presses as I don't have room for a bench in my flat!


----------



## samurai691436114498

Tasty said:


> Firstly hello, I'm loving the site so far
> 
> secondly, I have to make do with being a bedroom lifter as I live in central london and don't have £85 a month or more laying around for the gym quite yet. I have dumbells and a barbell and more than enough plates.. I was just wondering what I could do to compensate for the bench presses and incline presses as I don't have room for a bench in my flat!


what about using a fitball


----------



## Tasty

Now if I wasn't such a muppet Id've thought of that, cheers!


----------



## NewbiePhil

i have to admit, as a newbie, ,i'm a bit stumped by this!

each of the sessions you've listed:

3 sets 8 reps(beginners)

5 reps 5 rest(reg park favourite)

6 sets 6 reps

etc.

these are on different days? or all part of the same session on the same muscle group? is this a progression of reps over time?

am i being thick? hehe


----------



## dmcc

Different programmes or routines, some of them fairly advanced. Don't do them all!


----------



## diaita

NewbiePhil said:


> i have to admit, as a newbie, ,i'm a bit stumped by this!
> 
> each of the sessions you've listed:what they mean is You could do
> 
> 3 sets 8 reps for your chest(beginners)
> 
> 3 sets 8 reps for your legs
> 
> 3 sets 8 reps for your arms
> 
> 3 sets 8 reps for your back
> 
> or
> 
> 5 reps 5 rest for your chest(reg park favourite)
> 
> 5 reps 5 rest for your legs
> 
> 5 reps 5 rest for your arms
> 
> 5 reps 5 restfor your back
> 
> or
> 
> 6 sets 6 reps etc etc etc
> 
> etc.
> 
> these are on different days? or all part of the same session on the same muscle group? is this a progression of reps over time?
> 
> am i being thick? hehe


Not at all m8 every body learns by asking the question


----------



## NewbiePhil

so as you look down cookie's list, they're getting harder?

different people have given me different advice on weight and reps.

Right now I do 10 reps x 3

Will I get better results if I pick a slightly heavier weight and go 8 x3 ?

once that gets a bit easier do I then increase the weight, but keep the reps the same?


----------



## Cookie

NewbiePhil said:


> so as you look down cookie's list, they're getting harder?
> 
> different people have given me different advice on weight and reps.
> 
> Right now I do 10 reps x 3
> 
> Will I get better results if I pick a slightly heavier weight and go 8 x3 ?
> 
> once that gets a bit easier do I then increase the weight, but keep the reps the same?


I find 8 reps to be a good place to start for new trainers as when the reps get higher they tend to loose form much faster...imo...


----------



## ba baracuss

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> Cookie, how many times a week do you sugest they train lets say chest?
> 
> *I would suggest 2-3 times*
> 
> Do they train the whole body in one workout? If so how many times a week per body part for the newbie?
> 
> *This ties in with the above reply....wholebody workouts 2-3 times per week are ample for most people for the first couple years training, some even prefer them period.*


Crikey! I'm a relative newbie, although I know my stuff from trying to workout when I was too young when I was at school.

I train each bodypart once every 5 or so days. Apart from anything else I wouldn't be fully recovered.

I've also tried training my whole body and it just takes too long frankly. Plus I don't think my body would grow properly if the whole of it was destroyed in one session.

I did chest back arms shoulders and traps thursday:

Chest:

A warm up set of smith benches, then 2 sets of 8

2 sets of 8 chest press machine

2 sets of 8 cable crossovers

Back:

2 sets lat pulldown wide bar 10 reps

2 sets seated row narrow grip

Shoulders:

2 sets 10 one arm cable pulls

3 sets 10 rear delt dumbell lifts lying face down on bench

Arms:

2 sets of 10 cable curls

2 sets of 8 tricep pulldowns

The bis and tris and front delts have taken a beating from other exercises, so I was careful not to overtrain them.

Traps:

3 sets of shrugs

I then did Legs, lower back and abs on Sunday:

Legs:

3 sets of 8 smith squats

3 sets of 8 leg press

3 sets of 10 deadlift

3 sets of 10 calf raises

Abs:

3 sets of 20 leg raises

3 sets of 10 dumbell side laterals (if that makes sense)

Didn't do lower back as I tweaked it on my last set of deadlifts, but would have done one of several machines or bench exercises for that.

I'm looking at adding some cardio in at some point, not sure whether to or not tbh.

I do go at it intensely, to failure, but if you think I'm training too infrequently, please let me know. I will probably go tomorrow (6 days break) and do upper body again.


----------



## Cookie

ba baracuss said:


> Crikey! I'm a relative newbie, although I know my stuff from trying to workout when I was too young when I was at school.
> 
> I train each bodypart once every 5 or so days. Apart from anything else I wouldn't be fully recovered.
> 
> *I train whole body 2-3 times per week and walk 40-50 miles per week with work and I recover...It`s all about cycling your intensity. Not every workout has to be balls to the walls..*
> 
> I've also tried training my whole body and it just takes too long frankly. Plus I don't think my body would grow properly if the whole of it was destroyed in one session.
> 
> *I can get through a whole body workout in with weights in 30 minutes.. You must be talking too much between sets..*


----------



## ba baracuss

I can't see the face you're pulling but I'm guessing you must be joking!

Either that or you must have a gym all to yourself and run between preloaded bars!


----------



## winger

Well in my ever so humble opinion ba baracuss I would dump the machines and cables.

Chest: Drop the smith machine and do incline bar and flat bench and rotate the db's in.

Maybe db's one workout and bar the next, or bar and db's and swap next workout.

Stick to the basic compound lifts, ever see a small power lifter?

Back: Pull-ups are the daddy, if you can't do that many do pull-ups then do pull-downs to finish.

Seated rows are good and maybe alternate in bent over rows. I say that because of grip width.

Shoulders: Stick to the basics, military presses, db presses, and my favorite, standing over head presses. Could throw in upright rows.

The only isolation movement you should do is side lateral, only because that part of the shoulder is hard to hit.

Arms: Close grip bench, dips, tricep push downs, over head tricep ext or scull crushers. You only need to do one of these and if you do two don't exceed 4 sets of any of them.

For biceps, I like hammer curls, supinating curls, straight bar curls (if forearms can take it) or preacher curls.

Let's not forget, the tries get hit with all pushing exercises and the biceps get hit with all pulling exercises.

Traps: If you do dead lifts or upright rows or even side lateral raises, all these will hit traps and so will heavy supinating curls.

If you must work them, I would do shrugs with db's and make it heavy.

Legs: Squats, squats, squats, don't even bother with that other crap.

Squats will make your whole body grow, yes even arms. All your lifts will go up too. Nothing boosts natural HGH or Tes levels more.

IMO, this is the best exercise on the planet!

I like to stick between 8-12 reps, but find myself doing reps of 5 when I feel good and I am going heavier.

Just keep the body guessing and if you are not getting stronger either change your lifts around (db to bar or vise versa) or you are over training (doing to much) and you need more time off or better sleep.

Damn, I just did not write all this?


----------



## Cookie

ba baracuss said:


> I can't see the face you're pulling but I'm guessing you must be joking!
> 
> Either that or you must have a gym all to yourself and run between preloaded bars!


No joke or I would have added a smilie wink...

I train at home so all alone, plus I use a lot of compound exercises. Last week I banged out 30 sets in under 30 minutes using 50% of my 1rm squat using 4-5 different exercises..

Then there was *other* stuff added to the workout which pushed it beyond 60 minutes but that non weighted work..

It can be done..........


----------



## ba baracuss

ONE SMART COOKIE said:


> No joke or I would have added a smilie wink...
> 
> I train at home so all alone, plus I use a lot of compound exercises. Last week I banged out 30 sets in under 30 minutes using 50% of my 1rm squat using 4-5 different exercises..
> 
> Then there was *other* stuff added to the workout which pushed it beyond 60 minutes but that non weighted work..
> 
> It can be done..........


I getcha.

Well if you saw the state of most public gyms this time of year rammed with fatties with their 5 week long 'new year's resolution' you'd see what I mean! It was crazy today - 3 times as many as I've seen before at 4pm. People waiting to get on machines.

I did go at it quicker today though and it was actually more enjoyable as I was pumped all over, so thanks for the hurry up.


----------



## Cookie

ba baracuss said:


> I getcha.
> 
> Well if you saw the state of most public gyms this time of year rammed with fatties with their 5 week long 'new year's resolution' you'd see what I mean! It was crazy today - 3 times as many as I've seen before at 4pm. People waiting to get on machines.
> 
> I did go at it quicker today though and it was actually more enjoyable as I was pumped all over, so thanks for the hurry up.


Thats why I jacked in gyms and the egos that float around them with the carpet baggers...

If its packed, then just scrap your routine and hit the most basic exercise you can do and just hammer it till you`ve done th erequired sets for that bodypart. Pointless getting stressed or cooling down whilst waiting for equipment..


----------



## megatron

I wold damand compensation, as the gym owners are overselling the service.


----------



## winger

megatron said:


> I wold damand compensation, as the gym owners are overselling the service.


I would rather have an over packed gym, then a gym you pay a year membership towards and then it closes because of not enough members.


----------



## ba baracuss

winger said:


> I would rather have an over packed gym, then a gym you pay a year membership towards and then it closes because of not enough members.


Not much chance of that in my JJB!

The pool, steam room and jacuzzis attract enough lazy ****s who you never even see in the gym itself, to keep it afloat!


----------



## winger

Actually, it's the people that join up and never use it. New Years Resolution comes to mind. The gym I go to now is packed once again.....lol

I will give them 2 months max and the gym will be empty for me to own again.


----------



## Madeira Jon

Thanks for that WINGER, I'm also a bit ignorant about the specialised phrases.


----------



## winger

Madeira Jon said:


> Thanks for that WINGER, I'm also a bit ignorant about the specialised phrases.


You are very much welcome Madeira Jon and welcome to the board mate! 

You have any questions just ask. I am more than willing to help the new guy out. Lifting weights is too easy and it isn't rocket science. Most people are too impatient and over think it.


----------



## ANDY-D

great post cookie us beginers need all the help we can get ...lol


----------



## Cookie

ANDY-D said:


> great post cookie us beginers need all the help we can get ...lol


Thank you...

Anything else feel free to ask..


----------



## ANDY-D

cheers cookie , i know im a newbie and you dont know me but would you be willing too give my training/diet a look over and help me workout a better one


----------



## Cookie

ANDY-D said:


> cheers cookie , i know im a newbie and you dont know me but would you be willing too give my training/diet a look over and help me workout a better one


Yeah just send me a pm


----------



## ANDY-D

great nice one , i better start posting then , just tried too pm and it says i cant until ive made 50 posts ..... dam im on only only 24 ....lol

will send you a pm as soon as poss cookie and thanks for being willing to help alot of people would of told a newbie / stranger too get lost


----------



## winger

Just post it up here for all to see.


----------



## ANDY-D

tried that when i 1st joined on friday mate and didnt get much if and response


----------



## juntamonkey

Good post, everything seems so much clearer now.......


----------



## pras1011

Hi,

Just wondering, could you get away with doing flat bench press, squats and deadlifts twice a week to build strength and muscle?

thanks


----------



## winger

absolutly.


----------



## Lost Soul

pras1011 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just wondering, could you get away with doing flat bench press, squats and deadlifts twice a week to build strength and muscle?
> 
> thanks


Yes as you could get away with increasing your bank balance by adding 3 pence to it each week.

If you are asking is this the best way to grow the answer is found in a million and one factors such as intensity, sets and rep range, pervious training, diet, rest etc etc


----------



## pras1011

Intensity would be heavy weights till failure with 4 sets and 6 to 8 reps.

Previous training was many exercises with high reps low weights (i may have possibly overtrained). But I am having next week off to recuperate. And the following week I will start this.

My training schedule would be:

Monday: bench, squats and deadlifts

Thursday: bench, squats and deadlifts

Hopefully this will work!


----------



## Lost Soul

I wouldnt pick it but some enjoy it

Anyhow you may wish to decide what you want most, strength or size as the resp chosen will not promote strength

There is also no requirement to go to failure on each set


----------



## pras1011

Lost Soul. Could you tell me how to modify the workout for:

1) Strength

2) Muscle mass

Maybe I could switch each week?

week 1: strength

week 2: size

week 3: strength

And so on


----------



## Lost Soul

Sorry my friend, I dont have time to write out a split for you

Google starting strength by mark rippetoe for some ideas, but you are not going to grow in the best fashion following your plan outlined


----------



## winger

Actually, if you are just starting out, that would be a very good routine in my opinion. Builds a good base to work from and limits over training.

Down the line you could add in pull-ups and military press and then you have the beyond brawn workout. 

One workout do bench first, next do squats first and so on. As long as you are getting stronger then that routine will work. It trains the whole body then you get a day off.

I train a split routine because I train on my lunch break.

Their are a few guys doing westside training DB, MagicTorch and others.

Here is a link from DB thread on westside training, click here.


----------



## pras1011

Thanks lost soul. i found an excellent rippetoe routine!

For my last question:

I am having next week to fully recover.

Should I stop eating like crazy to bulk or should I still continue?

And should I do 3 x 1 hour low intensity cardio to reduce fat?


----------



## winger

What percent bf are you at right now?


----------



## pras1011

i am about 20%


----------



## winger

Dont bulk.


----------



## pras1011

So no bulking for next week then!

And then when I am on my new routine I will start bulking again.


----------



## Cymru

Great advice again here :biggrin1:

I'm not sure if this is the correct place to ask this, but I'm after a bench and weights to use at home to get me started and was wondering if anyone could advise me is these: http://www.connection-fitness.co.uk/category/Weight_Training/Weight_Training_Packages_71/Home_Gym_Starter_Pack/740/index.aspx - would do the job?


----------



## profpeeweeplop

great post hopefully it will help and mid 30s fat man cheers


----------



## bkotey

pras1011 said:


> Intensity would be heavy weights till failure with 4 sets and 6 to 8 reps.
> 
> Previous training was many exercises with high reps low weights (i may have possibly overtrained). But I am having next week off to recuperate. And the following week I will start this.
> 
> My training schedule would be:
> 
> Monday: bench, squats and deadlifts
> 
> Thursday: bench, squats and deadlifts
> 
> Hopefully this will work!


Im confused? Why not add dips/ pull ups / rows / military press? :confused1:

How about?

1.Squats

Deads

Dips

Rows

2.Squats

bench

military press

Weighted Abs or something

Monday 1 Thurs 2

5-8repsX3setsYou would get bored doing the same every day. This forum as well as Stronglifts.com has some good variations on that kinda stuff. Shop about mate :cool2:


----------



## pras1011

I am now going to start a rippetoe workout. It looks like what you have mentioned.


----------



## Optikal

This thread is awesome. It'll help me shift this gut and get a decent t-shirt body!

Top work guys!


----------



## Chuck Nasty

How does the 21 day on 7 day off thing work??

Is this efficient for growth?


----------



## camTcar

ive just started out, im slowly changing my diet, and ive been working out in the bedroom with with barbell bench and dumbell, sunday i worked my back and shoulders, monday legs and arms, today i rested tomorrow i will do chest, ive done similar routines for the last 2 weeks, it feels like everything i do may not be right, please advise


----------



## stavmangr

camTcar said:


> ive just started out, im slowly changing my diet, and ive been working out in the bedroom with with barbell bench and dumbell, sunday i worked my back and shoulders, monday legs and arms, today i rested tomorrow i will do chest, ive done similar routines for the last 2 weeks, it feels like everything i do may not be right, please advise


 Read this on the top of the page and check out every exercise here or on youtube

*Tips for Beginners! *


----------



## Bambi

I'm still very much a newbie so I've not got much to add to this but I would add this

I would say that while a training plan is very important - you don't want to be one of the peope who you see drifting aimlessly from machine to machine and say 'dunno really' when you ask what they are doing' - but you have to LISTEN to your body.

Example: leg day. You go in and the warm up is 60kg x 8 reps and the first working set is 70kg. You do those and it's really easy. So do you stick to the weight or do you up it? You up it until your body is straining as hard as it is normally straining with 70kg (pussy weights I know...) Or sometimes if you are finding it tough you lower the reps and sets. Reps and sets should not be set in stone - they should vary on the state your body is in! If you are getting a lot of value out of one set, why drop it because you have done the requisited amount of reps if you could get the most out of that exercise. I have dropped exercises before in the gym because I am blasting through one exercise.

So yeah. Listen to your body (not in a fancy new age way y'all... well you know what I'm saying  )


----------



## connor_199

german volume sounds good!


----------



## petebarnes16

I get dizy just started 3 weeks ago thought i had a routine, i have dumbells and a bench end of, and take protein powder, and excelent diet after reading up for 2 weeks, thats all good, but when it comes to what to do i am now getting confused, i work out 3 days a week, chest once a week, abbs once a weeks, then do back sholders biceps and triceps mixed in with those 3 days, ensuring i donw work a muscle group with a gap of any less than 4 days.

Do i need to take creatine, also, dont know to much about it, but the big thing is i keep looking at videos on the net and they all say differen excersises more or less reps , no do this no do that, and its de motivating me , i am unsure what exceresises to to for the best, with my dumbells and bench.

hellllppppp


----------



## SkinnyJ

Stop worrying about it so much. Don't worry about what others are saying, go with what feels food for you. Eat properly, throw some weights around and more importantly enjoy it!


----------



## teekah

Hello, im new to this forum and was wondering how can I start a forum thread? I am a male and was 19 stone but have now cut down to 16 1/2 however I am sick of the cardio and want to do weights and cardio. Someone told me SD matrix will help me.Im hoping to reduce the tyre and increase the muscle at the same time. Can this be done together? Please help???? Any supplement? I am currently using Gaspari Max pre workout


----------



## NotSoBig

If your cutting mate all you want to do is ensure your in a calorie deficit e.g. burn more than you eat... use Myfitnesspal app if it helps - a good way to track cals and you can set your macros in there (e.g. 40%protein/40%carbs/20%fats)

Cardio & Weights will defo be better than cardio alone.

If you want advise on weight loss supps have a look in the section on here.... CLA/Green Tea all good....


----------



## W33 BRL

I'm trying the 5x5 but only been doing for 2 weeks but seem good so far but I am a total newbie to weight lifting


----------



## Zann

W33 BRL said:


> I'm trying the 5x5 but only been doing for 2 weeks but seem good so far but I am a total newbie to weight lifting


Been doing the same for three weeks now, can't believe how much my neck and traps have grown already. Read somewhere you can do either workout in 45 mins...for me currently it's more like 75-90 mins.


----------



## PurpleOnes

Learned something new from this one thanks!


----------



## nflexp

Great info here


----------

